# Type C I DIY problems



## littlejkim (Dec 26, 2009)

I assembled my DIY Type C I an hour ago, then I lubed it just a few minutes ago, but it sucks.. the open edge pieces (no cover) cause lockups, the screws sucked so I changed to core and the screw, spring to C4U core and screws, and the stinking center cap is too hard to take out... Any ideas? (color is GREY)


----------



## TemurAmir (Dec 26, 2009)

Try adjusting the tension, to get the caps off, use a knife, and carefully pry open the cap.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 26, 2009)

TemurAmir said:


> Try adjusting the tension, to get the caps off, use a knife, and carefully pry open the cap.



Opposite corners on each center have indents for you to take off the caps easier.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 26, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> TemurAmir said:
> 
> 
> > Try adjusting the tension, to get the caps off, use a knife, and carefully pry open the cap.
> ...



not on the grey cubes.


----------



## Zubon (Dec 26, 2009)

I got a gray type C from C4U and it was the original version without the indents to help take the caps off. Also the caps were VERY hard to push in and I needed to trim some of the plastic to get them to fit in.

I got this cube after reading Chris Hardwick's advice saying that this cube is the best he ever saw. For me it was not so good. Locks up at different tensions.

This just goes to show that different people's styles suit different cubes. Also tiny manufacturing differences can make cubes even of the same manufacturing batch, feel different. I am sure that the gray C IS the perfect cube for Chris.....Not for me.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 26, 2009)

the retooled type c and the type c 1.5s are only available as white and black. the colored and transparent (and glow-in-the-dark) series still have normal centers (though all the caps have been changed to the new one and the washers are now metal washers)


----------



## littlejkim (Dec 27, 2009)

where can I buy them?


----------



## riffz (Dec 27, 2009)

Have some faith. Spend time working it in. Type Cs (I) in my opinion are usually pretty bad after unboxing and lubing. I use the same cube you described with the cube4you hardware and its a great cube.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 27, 2009)

riffz said:


> Have some faith. Spend time working it in. Type Cs (I) in my opinion are usually pretty bad after unboxing and lubing. I use the same cube you described with the cube4you hardware and its a great cube.



I agree, both of the cubes that I have believed to be Type C's were like that. When I got them, they were OK, after a little while they turned crappy, but if you keep working at them, once they are cleaned out and lubed are amazing.


----------



## Radu (Dec 27, 2009)

Hmm...I don't get it really well these days. People are talking about type C, C1.5, C2 or retooled C.

Can someone post a picture with each or tell me what are the differences? I know I'm using a type C and since I got it in...October I think, I can say it's definitely the best cube I've ever owned. In the beginning I thought it's a C2 (that's what I wanted actually), after a while I found out it's a C1. I got two of them, a black and a white one. Both are AMAZING! After 1-2 weeks of breaking them in you won't want another cube. So I'm still confused which one I have.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure he has the same one on dealextreme.com. I have it and I think it sucks. The screws can also loosen by themselves when you try cutting corners.


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 28, 2009)

I just ordered this cube. I hope I have better results.


----------



## littlejkim (Jan 7, 2010)

crap... my type c I diy center caps are too hard to get off..(really, really, really hard) any ideas for a solution?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 7, 2010)

which cap?


----------



## PEZenfuego (Jan 7, 2010)

esquimalt1 said:


> I'm pretty sure he has the same one on dealextreme.com. I have it and I think it sucks. The screws can also loosen by themselves when you try cutting corners.



Yeah, I have one. I don't think it sucks. It's just okay. Yes, it does loosen but it is an easy fix that you can do when you clean your cube and lubricate your cube. It does happen suddenly at all.


----------



## littlejkim (Jan 7, 2010)

with no indents (grey cube)


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 7, 2010)

do you use jigaloo?


----------



## littlejkim (Jan 7, 2010)

yeah..


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 7, 2010)

use an exacto knife to pry off the cap GENTLY(lol gentle caps), and it should come off fairly easily from now on.


----------



## littlejkim (Jan 8, 2010)

oh.. ok so it was the jig-a-loo that made it stick? i heard it becomes adhesive but i don't actually know why


----------



## olivier131 (Jan 8, 2010)

pablobaluba said:


> Hmm...I don't get it really well these days. People are talking about type C, C1.5, C2 or retooled C.




Oh, i didn't know that exists different type C ! I bought my type C at Dealextreme 3 months ago, so what version it could be ? How to be sure ?
What version is the best ? Where can i find the best version ?
Yes i know, lot of questions... :confused:


----------



## OregonTrail (Jan 13, 2010)

Just got my grey Type-C (I). I don't have any experience setting tensions, so it's either too loose for me and pops whenever I go moderately fast, or it's as it is right now, which is as tight as my storebought. I actually get slightly worse times with it right now, and I was hoping it would allow me to improve :|

So what steps should I take now?
1. Break in
2. Lube
3. Adjust tension

??

Should I use sandpaper to get rid of the molding nubbies? (Or will this introduce friction to the cube?)

Ay, I thought a supposedly decent cube would improve my times...


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a grey/gray type C (1).

Odd, for me, it felt amazing at first, and began to feel more and more smooth and less amazing over time.

It went from amazing to okay, but I guess this is personal preference coming into play.


----------



## OregonTrail (Jan 13, 2010)

4Chan said:


> I have a grey/gray type C (1).
> 
> Odd, for me, it felt amazing at first, and began to feel more and more smooth and less amazing over time.
> 
> It went from amazing to okay, but I guess this is personal preference coming into play.



I think it's the fact that I don't know what a good tension feels like.

Is there a standard way of doing this?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok, here is my experience with Type C's. Good out of the box, slowly get bad, but don't lube them yet. Just wait untill they suck, like really suck. Then keep using them. Then, when you do lube them, they are amazing. I do not suggest using sandpaper.


----------



## OregonTrail (Jan 13, 2010)

I started adjusting tensions and the cube is much nicer. Just got a few sub 30 solves which is really nice for me at this time.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jan 13, 2010)

olivier131 said:


> pablobaluba said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm...I don't get it really well these days. People are talking about type C, C1.5, C2 or retooled C.
> ...


the only c's that are known are c and c-II


----------



## olivier131 (Jan 13, 2010)

> the only c's that are known are c and c-II



but sometimes i see "Type c 1.5" ...


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jan 13, 2010)

olivier131 said:


> > the only c's that are known are c and c-II
> 
> 
> 
> but sometimes i see "Type c 1.5" ...


from who and where?


----------



## olivier131 (Jan 13, 2010)

oskarasbrink said:


> olivier131 said:
> 
> 
> > > the only c's that are known are c and c-II
> ...



In this thread for example ! At the first page


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 13, 2010)

olivier131 said:


> > the only c's that are known are c and c-II
> 
> 
> 
> but sometimes i see "Type c 1.5" ...



and also retooled type c.


----------



## olivier131 (Jan 13, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> olivier131 said:
> 
> 
> > > the only c's that are known are c and c-II
> ...



and so, what is the best ???


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 13, 2010)

they're all the same. it's only the center piece that are different.



this is a retooled type c:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8686&highlight=center



i'll post another thread about the type Cs later when i got home


----------



## olivier131 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok, thank you for all daniel0731ex.

In fact, when we buy a Type C, we're not sure to have the 1.5, the retool, or the original... They came randomly


----------



## Cride5 (Jan 13, 2010)

littlejkim said:


> crap... my type c I diy center caps are too hard to get off..(really, really, really hard) any ideas for a solution?



If your type C is like this, and the centre caps have the two little tabs on them, then try prising it off from another (adjacent) side of the centre piece. They should be removable with just your finger nail if done from the right side


----------

